# clutch cover ryobi 775r



## fyeman1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I am expericing a problem that is driving me up the wall love my gas trimmer but lately it is giving me fits someone please help it seems that the cluch assembly
cover has started to melt after the unit runs for a few minutes anybody got an idea what happing and a solution


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I answered your email.


----------



## fyeman1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Hankster thanks for the quick reply the clucth assembly cover is the problem it seems the clutch bell is contacting the inside of the cover is there something that prevents this from happing a bushing,spring or something?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess that the clutch is actually overheating and melting the plastic. Two things can start it out.... using it at low speed and heavy load causing the clutch to slip or too high an idle where the clutch partly engages.

Once this happens the spring on the clutch becomes over heated and weak which makes it be partly engaged at idle... and it starts the overheating problem again.

I would guess you will need to also replace the clutch along with the other parts as needed. Also make sure the clutch isn't engaging at idle. The trim head may turn slowly at idle... this is normal as it is just bearing drag. But if you hear a lot of "ringing" then the idle needs to be set lower. A ring once in a while is OK, it just shouldn't be constant.


----------

